# What do you think of this for a lean bulk



## dibz (Nov 3, 2015)

Week 1-6 test prop 150mg eod
Week 1-3 Superdrol 20-30mg
pct clomid and novla

Age 25
Height 1.75m
weight 73kgs(always been light)
Bodyfat ???
Been training for 5 years and have used Dbol,test e,tren ace,tbol before

Goals:
weight 78kgs
bodyfat abit lower and more vascular


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

How can you discuss a lean bulk without any mention of diet?


----------



## dibz (Nov 3, 2015)

breakast 90grams oats with 6 egg whites
before gym 90grams oats with whey protein
postworkout whey protein,75grams brown rice and 4 egg whites and 2 chicken 200g chicken breast
4pm 75grams brown rice and 200grams cheicken breast or lean pork steaks
6:30 steak ,chicken or mince and spinach with a salad
10pm chicken or casein protein 

I weight train 6 days a week and do cardio 3 times


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

dibz said:


> breakast 90grams oats with 6 egg whites
> before gym 90grams oats with whey protein
> postworkout whey protein,75grams brown rice and 4 egg whites and 2 chicken 200g chicken breast
> 4pm 75grams brown rice and 200grams cheicken breast or lean pork steaks
> ...



What's your TDEE?
How much of a caloric surplus will you be at daily (your goal)?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 3, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> How can you discuss a lean bulk without any mention of diet?



Lean Bulk <---- caloric surplus from healthy food, no cardio.


----------



## dibz (Nov 3, 2015)

i just used a online calculator and it said:
TDEE is: 3330 Calories/Day
BMR is: 1852 Calories/Day


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 3, 2015)

Speaking on the cycle alone...Drop the prohormone and get some real $hiiit. And just run the test p at 175mg mon/wed/fri. Of course you should have an ai in there as well.

I dont know crap about dieting


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 3, 2015)

And your total cals are?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 3, 2015)

Sorry I can't help cause I am focused on chubby cutting.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 3, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Lean Bulk <---- caloric surplus from healthy food, no cardio.



Define healthy


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

dibz said:


> i just used a online calculator and it said:
> TDEE is: 3330 Calories/Day
> BMR is: 1852 Calories/Day



So with all the food you planned to eat, where will that put you calorie wise? Above TDEE?

I think the idea of a lean bulk is to get a small caloric surplus and not a massive one so you can add muscle mass but not turn into a fat ass. If you ate say 200-400 calories over your TDEE daily then you are at a small surplus. If you are going apeshit and eat like 1000 over you're going to put on fat as well and it will no longer be a "lean bulk" so to speak. If you aren't getting enough calories in (with the food list you provided) then you're going to lose weight.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sorry I can't help cause I am focused on chubby cutting.



Don't you mean chubby chasing?

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/5979-Thick-Chix?highlight=thick


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Define healthy



Yep, healthy is such a bullshit term. What's healthy? Vegan? Chia seeds and oats? No gluten? Etc, etc. It all boils down to calories, protein/fats/carbs.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 3, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Yep, healthy is such a bullshit term. What's healthy? Vegan? Chia seeds and oats? No gluten? Etc, etc. It all boils down to calories, protein/fats/carbs.



My god, fizzles finally accepted flexible dieting.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 3, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Define healthy



Healthy Food = food that is good for you



trodizzle said:


> Yep, healthy is such a bullshit term. What's healthy? Vegan? Chia seeds and oats? No gluten? Etc, etc. It all boils down to calories, protein/fats/carbs.



Swing & a miss........It doesn't all boil down to calories protein/fats/carbs. If that was the case we would all run around eating protein bars.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 3, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Healthy Food = food that is good for you




Can you name a food that isn't good for you?



> Swing & a miss........It doesn't all boil down to calories protein/fats/carbs. If that was the case we would all run around eating protein bars.



Logical fallacy, appealing to an extreme. Swing and a miss.....


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> My god, fizzles finally accepted flexible dieting.



Aww yeah buddy. Fill up your glasses any way you want!


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Healthy Food = food that is good for you
> 
> 
> 
> Swing & a miss........It doesn't all boil down to calories protein/fats/carbs. If that was the case we would all run around eating protein bars.



So what makes a food "good for you." All food is made up of protein, fats, and carbs as far as your body is concerned. The term "healthy" is usually associated with a certain diet belief such as "low sugar is healthy" or "low sodium is healthy" or "not sucking an unprotected penis is healthy" not with how your body handles what is consumed. Maybe there is a 4th macro-nutrient I'm unaware of, the "healthy" macro maybe?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 3, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Can you name a food that isn't good for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Logical fallacy, appealing to an extreme. Swing and a miss.....



Food that isn't good for you = Taco bell, Mac Donald's, kentucky fried chicken, cheese puffs Oreo Halloween candy.



trodizzle said:


> So what makes a food "good for you." All food is made up of protein, fats, and carbs as far as your body is concerned. The term "healthy" is usually associated with a certain diet belief such as "low sugar is healthy" or "low sodium is healthy" or "not sucking an unprotected penis is healthy" not with how your body handles what is consumed. Maybe there is a 4th macro-nutrient I'm unaware of, the "healthy" macro maybe?



Lets not turn this into a spit spat. I said healthy food you know what I meant by that. The guy asked what think about the gear not what you think about his diet.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Food that isn't good for you = Taco bell, Mac Donald's, kentucky fried chicken, cheese puffs Oreo Halloween candy.



Says who? If someone ate a single taco from Taco Bell, every single day, you say they won't be healthy? I call B.S. on that. You're body has no clue if you're eating a taco from Taco Bell, it just works with the nutrients you consumed from eating that taco.






170 calories.
8g of protein.
10g of fat.
13g of carbs.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 3, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Says who? If someone ate a single taco from Taco Bell, every single day, you say they won't be healthy? I call B.S. on that. You're body has no clue if you're eating a Taco from Taco Bell, it just works with the nutrients you consumed from eating that taco.



Oh so now taco bell is good for clean bulking. :32 (18):







[/IMG]


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 3, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Oh so now taco bell is good for clean bulking :32 (18):



Yes so is McDonald's.  Well sort of. Some of the additives have been shown to be detrimental. 

Anyway, health has nothing to do with physique.  

I wasn't kidding about chubby cutting. I am leaner than ever right now. ****ing aBS showing and it's freaking me out.  Here is my days food

Breakfast
Whole milk about 16oz 
Banana 
3 pieces Halloween candy

Lunch
Chicken salad I make with mayo mustard and hot sauce 
Poptarts
Pasta salad

Dinner
Pile of meat usually beef 
Some sort of potato
More candy

Snack
Cliff bar
Cookies
Fro yo
Poptarts 
Chips 

Is that all healthy? How can I be losing fat if it's not healthy? Perhaps because calories matter most? 

When I gain weight, I eat the same shit. Just more. Again how did I gain muscles if it's not healthy?


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 3, 2015)

Lulz Halloween candy.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Lulz Halloween candy.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 3, 2015)

I call bs pob...How do you get holloween candy in july?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 3, 2015)

Let me get this straight guys 

1. Healthy is a bullshit term.
2. Taco Bell & Mac Donald's is good food for you.

If that's the case then I guess I've been doing thing's right the whole time cool.






[/IMG]


----------



## dibz (Nov 3, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> So with all the food you planned to eat, where will that put you calorie wise? Above TDEE?
> 
> I think the idea of a lean bulk is to get a small caloric surplus and not a massive one so you can add muscle mass but not turn into a fat ass. If you ate say 200-400 calories over your TDEE daily then you are at a small surplus. If you are going apeshit and eat like 1000 over you're going to put on fat as well and it will no longer be a "lean bulk" so to speak. If you aren't getting enough calories in (with the food list you provided) then you're going to lose weight.



If i ate all that food i mentioned i would only be getting around 2000cal. How on earth will i be able to get over 3000cal while still eating healthy.
o once did a bulk with 350 grams carbs and 240 grams of protein with 40grams of fat and i gained 6 kgs in 2 weeks but gained alot of fat. I ate extremely clean and the only thing i can blame is carbs, i feel as if im carb sensitive and i can not eat alot of it or i wil get fat.
any advice? and keep on mind i dont do anything during the day besides gym for 2 hours.


----------



## Pinkbear (Nov 3, 2015)

Learn to carb cycle.
High carb 
Med carb 
Low carb

Use low/no carb on none training days
Med carb on lighting training days ( arms abs calves chest shoulders ...etc)
High carb on heavy days ( legs back high cardio etc...)

Try and keep your cals the same for each day but you're swapping carbs for fats


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 3, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Let me get this straight guys
> 
> 1. Healthy is a bullshit term.
> 2. Taco Bell & Mac Donald's is good food for you.
> ...



Healthy is a subjective term not an objective one. Go ask a low father what's healthy and that will differ from what a Paleo advocate says is healthy, which differs from what zone diet advocates say is healthy, which differs from what the low fat dieters say is healthy, etc etc etc. If you ask 30 different ppl what's healthy and what's not you'll get 30 different answers making the term healthy in the context of food useless. 

Second of all, you cannot judge a food as good or bad outside the context of the entire diet which is precisely what you're doing now. What's one taco going to do to your health if he rest of your day's foods are salads, beef, chicken, and nuts? What's one McDonald hamburger going to do if you eat it twice a week? You have absolutely no idea I guarantee you that bc you judge it outside he entire diet. 

Meanwhile I eat at mcdonalds, wendys, Burger King, 5guys, etc regularly as in multiple times a week. My doctor said I'm in perfect health. Same goes for millions of other ppl. So instead of trying to demonized food you'd be better off trying to learn about nutrition.


----------



## Dex (Nov 3, 2015)

As far as losing weight, this might be true. You can eat anything, including fast food. I ate like shit (McD's, cookies, candy etc) when I was in my teens/early 20s and maintained 5-8% bf because I was very active and did manual labor. However, some of this crap food is carcinogenic, bad for your vessels and organs that you can't see. It is also difficult to go low calorie when eating fast food since 1 meal can be over 2k calories. I can't eat it now that I am older. If I do, I feel like crap after.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 3, 2015)

The **** does z know about healthy foods... Lead by example.








Edit: I'm not being an ass, just being blunt.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

dibz said:


> If i ate all that food i mentioned *i would only be getting around 2000cal*. How on earth will i be able to get *over 3000cal while still eating healthy*.
> o once did a bulk with 350 grams carbs and 240 grams of protein with 40grams of fat and i gained 6 kgs in 2 weeks but gained alot of fat. I ate extremely clean and the only thing i can blame is carbs, *i feel as if im carb sensitive and i can not eat alot of it or i wil get fat*.
> any advice? and keep on mind i dont do anything during the day besides gym for 2 hours.



A few things stand out to me here...

"i would only be getting around 2000cal"
2000 cals consumed with a TDEE of 3000 is going to be a pretty big deficit, not ideal for putting on weight.

"over 3000cal while still eating healthy"
Again, don't focus on the term "healthy" here. Focus on calories first. Then macro breakdown second. Figure out what you can add in to get you from your 2000 calories up to the 3000 (or slightly more actually since you're looking to bulk and 3000 is in essence maintenance for you). Look at PoB's food list, pop tarts he lists, those bad boys are 400 calories per 2 pastry pack, eat 2.5 packs in a day and you easily added 1000 calories. Not saying this is what you should do it's just an example. Don't be afraid of high calorie foods that you perceive as "unhealthy," as it all comes back to calories, protein/fats/carbs not pop tarts vs. salad.

"i feel as if im carb sensitive and i can not eat alot of it or i wil get fat"
If this is truly the case (I'm going to guess it isn't it's merely your lack of tracking and hitting your calorie goals) then eat more protein and fats and keep your carbs low but still hit your calorie goal for the day. Trial and error is big here, this can vary (ideal macro breakdown) per individual it seems.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 3, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> The **** does z know about healthy foods... Lead by example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typical jump on the bandwagon.....Fuk Zeigler :32 (18):


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 3, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Typical jump on the bandwagon.....Fuk Zeigler :32 (18):



Not at all. I just refuse to take regurgitated advice. If you're an expert on what healthy foods are, why are you in your current condition? Just an honest question.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 3, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Not at all. I just refuse to take regurgitated advice. If you're an expert on what healthy foods are, why are you in your current condition? Just an honest question.



Dude...all I said was



Zeigler said:


> Healthy Food = food that is good for you.





Zeigler said:


> Food that isn't good for you = Taco bell, Mac Donald's, kentucky fried chicken, cheese puffs Oreo Halloween candy.



Never said I was an expert did I ?

But your always quick to get in there & be a follower aren't you :32 (18):


----------



## Pinkbear (Nov 3, 2015)

**** toolsteel


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Dude...all I said was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 3, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Zeigler said:
> 
> 
> > Dude...all I said was
> ...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dex said:


> As far as losing weight, this might be true. You can eat anything, including fast food. I ate like shit (McD's, cookies, candy etc) when I was in my teens/early 20s and maintained 5-8% bf because I was very active and did manual labor. However, some of this crap food is carcinogenic, bad for your vessels and organs that you can't see. It is also difficult to go low calorie when eating fast food since 1 meal can be over 2k calories. I can't eat it now that I am older. If I do, I feel like crap after.



The sun is carcinogenic. Do you avoid that too?


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> trodizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Zeigler said:
> ...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 3, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> trodizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Zeigler said:
> ...


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> trodizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Zeigler said:
> ...


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 3, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Zeigler said:
> 
> 
> > trodizzle said:
> ...


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 3, 2015)

I think general consensus of healthy foods would be foods that are Nutrient dense as opposed to unhealthy foods that are simply calorie dense with lack of nutrients. A calorie is a calorie is not necessarily true, your body does know the difference between complex and simple carbs.


----------



## Dex (Nov 3, 2015)

Haha, yes Doc, I avoid overexposure to the sun just like I avoid overexposure to other toxins. The key is moderation.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> I think general consensus of healthy foods would be foods that are Nutrient dense as opposed to unhealthy foods that are simply calorie dense with lack of nutrients. A calorie is a calorie is not necessarily true, *your body does know the difference between complex and simple carbs.*



From my understanding all carbohydrates, except for fiber, are broken down by your body into monosaccharides (glucose, fructose, galactose, and ribose) as your body digests them. Sure, complex carbs take longer to be broken down (digested) but the end result is pretty much the same. 

Please correct me if I'm off here.


----------



## Lilo (Nov 3, 2015)

Insulin

10char


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

Lilo said:


> Insulin
> 
> 10char



Glycemic index, GI is irrelevant when it comes to body composition due to the metabolic equation, which is similar to the law of thermodynamics. There are always going to be insulin spikes, no matter what you eat. What is important is your total caloric content during the day. Your body will use the energy it needs, regardless of where it has to get the energy. Low GI or high GI, it does not matter.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 4, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Glycemic index, GI is irrelevant when it comes to body composition due to the metabolic equation, which is similar to the law of thermodynamics. There are always going to be insulin spikes, no matter what you eat. What is important is your total caloric content during the day. Your body will use the energy it needs, regardless of where it has to get the energy. Low GI or high GI, it does not matter.



Also once you mix in fats and proteenz the digestion rate is altered. 

Lab experiments don't always equate so well to real life.


----------



## Magical (Nov 4, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> So with all the food you planned to eat, where will that put you calorie wise? Above TDEE?
> 
> I think the idea of a lean bulk is to get a small caloric surplus and not a massive one so you can add muscle mass but not turn into a fat ass. If you ate say 200-400 calories over your TDEE daily then you are at a small surplus. If you are going apeshit and eat like 1000 over you're going to put on fat as well and it will no longer be a "lean bulk" so to speak. If you aren't getting enough calories in (with the food list you provided) then you're going to lose weight.



Perhaps some sort of graph would be beneficial?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 4, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Dude...all I said was
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then why are you attempting to argue as if you are? I find it odd how invested you are in some beliefs you hold regardless of the logic or evidence put in front of you.  I have absolutely no issue with you except for this. It's weird. Learning new shit is fun.  Try it sometime.



Zeigler said:


> trodizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Zeigler said:
> ...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 4, 2015)

I eat like garbage and I'm  still ripped so fukk all of u fukkers


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 4, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> trodizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Zeigler said:
> ...


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 4, 2015)

Ok you guys make a point, healthy foods and unhealthy foods are not simply black and white there's grey areas. But can we agree to say broccoli is a Healthier option in comparison to let's say French fries? Broccoli is highly Nutrient dense compared to fries which are only calorie dense. There's a bigger picture then just proteins carbs and fat sure that's what's most important for body comp but there are functions of the body which require much more then that and those nutrient dense foods we can call "healthy".... Or no?!


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 4, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> Ok you guys make a point, healthy foods and unhealthy foods are not simply black and white there's grey areas. But can we agree to say broccoli is a Healthier option in comparison to let's say French fries? Broccoli is highly Nutrient dense compared to fries which are only calorie dense. There's a bigger picture then just proteins carbs and fat sure that's what's most important for body comp but there are functions of the body which require much more then that and those nutrient dense foods we can call "healthy".... Or no?!



It sort of depends. I mean, what are you lacking at the time you decided to eat the broccoli instead of french fries? If you were lacking in fat intake at that time and needed a bit more carbs than the broccoli provided then maybe the fries would have been the "healthier" choice for you. The term "healthy" is easy to get tripped up on in my opinion as what's healthy will vary by situation and by individual needs.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dex said:


> Haha, yes Doc, I avoid overexposure to the sun just like I avoid overexposure to other toxins. The key is moderation.



Exactly so in the context of an entire diet there are very few things one should leave out completely such as artifical transfats, hints you're allergic to, etc. Otherwise eat what you like and diversify your foods.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 4, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Dude...all I said was
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Uncle manny said:


> Ok you guys make a point, healthy foods and unhealthy foods are not simply black and white there's grey areas. But can we agree to say broccoli is a Healthier option in comparison to let's say French fries? Broccoli is highly Nutrient dense compared to fries which are only calorie dense. There's a bigger picture then just proteins carbs and fat sure that's what's most important for body comp but there are functions of the body which require much more then that and those nutrient dense foods we can call "healthy".... Or no?!



What I suggested was eat for your goals.

If your goal is get big and you are one of those little appetite dudes, perhaps before resortingto drugs for help eat the fries. 

Yes you should eat veggies they contain essential vitamins and minerals. I am not suggesting that.

What I am suggesting is that the solution to reaching our goals or even combating obesity trends is to let people eat but show them their quantity. 

I have written plent of diets and people have success and never complain. Why? Because I educate them.  If I say you need 100 carbs at this meal they can have pop tarts. But that cuts into their fat macros and now that ribeye for dinner goes bye bye. So have a potato instead or pasta.

Make your food choices based on needs.  If I ate poptarts for my carb source and drano protein powder for protein I would be hungry as ****. I need more food. So I make choices to hit my macros AND reach satiety. 

See where I am going with this?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 4, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> Ok you guys make a point, healthy foods and unhealthy foods are not simply black and white there's grey areas. But can we agree to say broccoli is a Healthier option in comparison to let's say French fries? Broccoli is highly Nutrient dense compared to fries which are only calorie dense. There's a bigger picture then just proteins carbs and fat sure that's what's most important for body comp but there are functions of the body which require much more then that and those nutrient dense foods we can call "healthy".... Or no?!



If you're about to run a marathon or have an intense training session or about to step up on the platform for a powerlifting meet which would you eat, broccoli or French fries? Here's a hint: the smart athlete will eat the most calorie dense food which is the French fries in your example. In this context what's the healthier choice?


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 4, 2015)

Touché fellas


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 4, 2015)

This makes life so much easier because I'm a pig when it comes to food, thanks tro. 







[/IMG]


----------



## thqmas (Nov 4, 2015)

This thread is my new favorite soap opera.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 4, 2015)

I dont know about anyone else here but DAM trojandrizzle   is one sexy cok when he talks about nutrition!!! 

(I say this as I am rearranging my uncomfortably all of a sudden tight shorts)


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 4, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I dont know about anyone else here but DAM trojandrizzle   is one sexy cok when he talks about nutrition!!!
> 
> (I say this as I am rearranging my uncomfortably all of a sudden tight shorts)



Thanks brother, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## mickems (Nov 4, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> This makes life so much easier because I'm a pig when it comes to food, thanks tro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh yes, the pre-workout meal of champions


----------



## mickems (Nov 4, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I dont know about anyone else here but DAM trojandrizzle   is one sexy cok when he talks about nutrition!!!
> 
> (I say this as I am rearranging my uncomfortably all of a sudden tight shorts)



 Cobra. I saw your avi as I was scrolling thru this thread and thought, here it comes, he's gonna smash the hammer of diet and nutrition. Then out of nowhere, you drop something ghey on 'em. lol.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 4, 2015)

mickems said:


> Ahhh yes, the pre-workout meal of champions








[/IMG]


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 4, 2015)

Capt crunch ****ing destroys the roof of my mouth worse then when I get drunk and wrecklessly shove hot pizza in my face.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Capt crunch ****ing destroys the roof of my mouth worse then when I get drunk and wrecklessly shove hot pizza in my face.



True talk right there brother.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 4, 2015)

mickems said:


> Cobra. I saw your avi as I was scrolling thru this thread and thought, here it comes, he's gonna smash the hammer of diet and nutrition. Then out of nowhere, you drop something ghey on 'em. lol.



Keep em on their toes mickems.....or on their knees, whatever tickles your fancy  *muah*

P.s. im also off tren right now and im really working on not being a total dik or huge a$$hole...gotta earn some love back


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 4, 2015)

The cereal of champions for the terrorist in all of us


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 4, 2015)

Cinnamon toast crunch or cocoa pebbles!!!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The cereal of champions for the terrorist in all of us



So does this kaboom upon biting or opening? I think taking out a guys chicklets would be worse then killing him dont you?

Would this make it through customs?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 4, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> So does this kaboom upon biting or opening? I think taking out a guys chicklets would be worse then killing him dont you?
> 
> Would this make it through customs?



It def doesn't pass through customs. I have it specially imported via vest wearing courier


----------



## thqmas (Nov 5, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The cereal of champions for the terrorist in all of us



It will be funny trying to sell this here in Israel. But the clown needs a beard.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 5, 2015)

thqmas said:


> It will be funny trying to sell this here in Israel. But the clown needs a beard.



When you're in the Middle East any kaboom is a bad kaboom. 

I did see a lot of beards in Israel when I was there but that was many years ago as a child. Didn't the israeli army impose a new ban on beards in the military recently? Or at least began enforcing it?


----------



## thqmas (Nov 5, 2015)

Ahhh, much better.



DocDePanda187123 said:


> When you're in the Middle East any kaboom is a bad kaboom.
> 
> I did see a lot of beards in Israel when I was there but that was many years ago as a child. Didn't the israeli army impose a new ban on beards in the military recently? Or at least began enforcing it?



Beards were always banned. The first thing you do when you get out of the army is grow a beard.

On the other hand, some soldiers have as an objective to infiltrate arab villages, they have to grow beards.

War suck.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 5, 2015)

But back to the subject:

I just had a meeting with two of my clients. I asked my secretary to get them some coffee and Bourekas (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Börek).

They didn't touch the Bourekas. I asked one of them if there is a problem with the food, maybe they want some cookies or something?

Well, apparently Bourekas are not HEALTHY. Now I was intrigued: "What's not healthy about them?" I asked.

The answer was: "It stays in your stomach for the rest of your life!".... whhhat?

Me: "It just stay there forever not being digested?"

Them: "Yes".

They are engineers for gods sake! Some common sense!

Needles to say, my lunch was Bourekas.


----------



## mickems (Nov 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Capt crunch ****ing destroys the roof of my mouth worse then when I get drunk and wrecklessly shove hot pizza in my face.



the peanut butter crunch does it for me.


----------

